# Really worried, hamster depressed?



## M00nspaniel (Mar 23, 2014)

Two years 3 months ago I bought a beautiful Syrian Hamster from Pets at Home who told me it was a male, it was in fact a female who was now pregnant thanks to living with the males! She had babies and I found myself with 3 hamsters rather than the one. Obviously, they all had separate cages but were always kept next to one another and they seemed to enjoy sniffing one another through the bars. Sadly in feb my original hamster passed away and earlier this week my male hamster also died, seemingly of old age. My remaining hamster Neil is not herself, usually she would have her nose to the bars looking for treats as soon as I walked by and would pouch food as soon as I place it in her cage. She just stays in bed and seems to only want to use her downstairs food bowl. Is there anything I can do to cheer her up?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Their average lifespan is about 2, isn't it? Maybe, she is just getting to the end of her life - sad I know.

Maybe a check over by a vet just in case it's something obvious that can be treated but otherwise I don't know what else you can do.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes sadly I think it's just old age and she's coming to the end of her life  has she gone thinner too?


----------



## M00nspaniel (Mar 23, 2014)

Jazzy said:


> Yes sadly I think it's just old age and she's coming to the end of her life  has she gone thinner too?


No she is plump, My hamster that died on Monday had been getting thinner and would only eat fresh food and treats in his last couple of days.

My remaining hamster still looks youthful but since my other hamster died all she wants to do is sleep which is very different to her previous behaviour. I am a bit reluctant to vet check because vets don't seem to be much use with hamsters! She just seems to have lost her spark


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

It's very likely she might have an medical issue. I know what you mean about vets not being any good. I'd look for an exotics vet. 

My current vet was on holiday so I went to see his colleague and it wasn't the same Sometimes when you've found the right vet, then that's it. If you are based in London I can give you names of the vets I've seen.


----------

